# Best EMT-B Study Books?



## Sally21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've researched numerous EMT-B study books so I can have the best one to study from but they're so many different ones. I had planned on going over my whole EMT-B book again and taking more detailed notes but it'll be so much better and easier to have a book to study from with all that information already in it.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Sally21 (Oct 3, 2014)

Leaning towards these two books.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0738610062/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SY115&simLd=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0738611301/ref=pd_aw_sims_3?pi=SL500_SY115&simLd=1



This one also looks good
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0132253968/ref=pd_aw_sims_4?pi=SL500_SY115&simLd=1


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 16, 2014)

If you are going to use somthing like that to prep with, get either Pearson or Brady (same company) because they make the National Registry.

If you dont want to purchase a book, get the online access code for Brady Emergency care 12/e


----------



## Sally21 (Oct 16, 2014)

I only see an out dated 2006 book from Brady


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 16, 2014)

Be sure to get the 12 edition. If you Google Bradybooks, click on emskit then click to the right till you find 12 edition.


----------



## Sally21 (Oct 16, 2014)

And that's a study guide?


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brady emergency care is a course book, and the online access card is very useful. Free assistance pages are

Lessstress.com/simulator/sim.htm 

Traumamedic.com/Id30.html

emt.emszone.com

Emt-national-training.com

The above links are all free and my personal favorite is less street


----------



## Sally21 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not a problem, if you have any other questions feel free to pm me


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Oct 25, 2014)

Sally21 said:


> And that's a study guide?



Howdy,

One of the best books I've seen for studying for the test is this one: http://www.amazon.com/SUCCESS-EMT-B...F8&qid=1414225933&sr=8-1&keywords=success+emt

In case the link doesn't work, the book is called "Success EMT." It is nothing but NREMT style questions. It's not a "review" book per se, but it has detailed and excellent rationales for all questions. Meaning you get exposed to NREMT style questions and can read the justifications for the correct as well as the incorrect answers. It comes with a CD which has 1 or 2 full length practice tests.

I'm also using a series of flash cards that is published by McGraw-Hill; one of the best sets of flashcards I've seen.

I hope that helps.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## JWalters (Nov 5, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> Brady emergency care is a course book, and the online access card is very useful. Free assistance pages are
> 
> 
> 
> The above links are all free and my personal favorite is less street



I had never seen this before and just did one of the scenarios.  What a fun way to review!


----------



## TooTallMedic (Nov 6, 2014)

NREMT uses both Brady and Mosby to compile together their tests. Studying both of them will help you pass.


----------



## MedMaddy (Jan 4, 2015)

Are there any free books available?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2015)

A great way to prepare yourself for the NREMT computer based test is by using a test prep service. JB Learning seems to be the best. (It's now called "navigate")

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Jan 11, 2015)

JB Learning is a great tool!


----------

